
Dinosaur find: Velociraptor ancestor was 'winged dragon' - BerislavLopac
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33510288
======
paulhauggis
In ~2005, any scientist that had proposed this was silenced and not taken
seriously because it went against the mainstream science community. This
sounds very similar to things happening now.

